

Monagamous TDD - henrik_w
http://blog.8thlight.com/uncle-bob/2014/04/25/MonogamousTDD.html

======
senjutsuka
I want to use TDD... its hard to take the leap and start the habits. What
sources of information can clear up the 'crappy parts' of TDD (GUI testing,
asych testing, etc) and inspire confidence that this will work for us? We are
rails devs that use a bunch of front end wizardry and a lot of back end
automation systems.

